# Saddest song you ever heard?



## DarkLG (Oct 21, 2009)

I wanted to know what the saddest song that you gbatemp members have ever heard lol?


----------



## Minabe (Oct 21, 2009)

Amy in the white coat by Bright Eyes

No song can compare to it.


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 22, 2009)

That's sad but idk don't like how it's sang lol.


----------



## Reaper (Oct 22, 2009)

A SAD SAD SON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrD9Od1wI8Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrD9Od1wI8Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrD9Od1wI8Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrD9Od1wI8Y


----------



## Lelouch (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## orno (Oct 22, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3uvf0cn0jo

first minute or so is a metal version of "March Funebre"... kinda sad i guess.. more doomy.. the video is full of 80's epic though lol


----------



## Y-2-K (Oct 22, 2009)

Cure my Tragedy - by: Cold
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y5klYbzHbQ


----------



## Domination (Oct 22, 2009)

Zeppelin Blues ftw!!!

I couldn't care less about the original version's sharp and irritating vocals. But I guess it sounds as sad too.

This song is just great.

Edit:

Just remembered this song


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 22, 2009)

Thought this would have been posted already!


----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Smuff (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## Brian117 (Oct 22, 2009)

Saddest for me is probably Mad World:


----------



## Costello (Oct 22, 2009)

"Into the west"


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 22, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Saddest for me is probably Mad World:



Yeh This is definitly the saddest song i have heard, this always reminds me of rememberence day so tht might be another reason its sad


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 22, 2009)

Michael Jackson - Little Susie







Spoiler



"Only the man from next door
Knew Little Susie and how he cried
As he reached down
To close Susie's eyes..."


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2009)

Trouble with this is if it is too "sad" it rapidly becomes "boring" and I pay no attention.

Tom Waits was a near certainty here, to pick one would be hard so I am going with Another Man's Vine as a cop out of sorts:


----------



## DarkLG (Oct 22, 2009)

That Mad World song is very depressing lol.Good thing I learned how to play it


----------



## vergilite (Oct 22, 2009)

probably the song in cowboy bebop when ed leaves D; sooooooo sad


----------



## Law (Oct 22, 2009)

(finishes at about 4 minutes in)

Poor Bill, so horribly betrayed


----------



## R2DJ (Oct 22, 2009)

+1 to Madworld. The Kiwi one got into me...

Brian McKnight - Back at One

Was very lucky. The first time I got cable (9 years old) this is the first music video I saw the first time I tuned to MTV...in cable! I love this song. I miss the old days when 90% of the MVs showed in MTV were worth listening to. 


I Will Be Here - Gary Valenciano

This was played in my granddad's funeral. Very touching. The singer is Filipino and he is known for making the best love songs and songs in general...IMO at least. I'm a fan of his.


Usher - Separated

Usher - Can You Help Me

These two have the highest play count in my iTunes library 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why? They're just awesome...I love Usher and this kinda brings back childhood memories. God bless my uncle who is a very reliable source of the best RnB music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notable mention:
One Last Cry - Brian McKnight
All My Life - KCi and JoJo


----------



## Satangel (Oct 25, 2009)

Evenescence - My Immortal


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Iris - Goo Goo Dolls


The River - Bruce Springsteen


Komm, Süsser Tod


Black Balloon - Goo Goo Dolls


More Than Words - Extreme


----------



## MasterM (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Anakir (Oct 26, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Evenescence - My Immortal



This.


----------



## HBK (Oct 26, 2009)

Seriously, this song combines the sheer win of Golden Sun, the best RPG ever (IMHO), with a sense of sadness and nostalgia unlike any other. 

Shaman - Fairy Tale.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 26, 2009)

wierdass song "Suicide Is Painless" (the instrumental was the M.A.S.H. theme music)

Bubble Bobble bad ending music

that shitty matchbox 20 song "One Headlight"

"I'll Be Home for Christmas"

favorite sad song=derick and the dominoes "Bell Bottom Blues"


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2009)

Minabe said:
			
		

> Amy in the white coat by Bright Eyes
> 
> No song can compare to it.



Same artist... though I think "No lies, just love" is the most sad and beautiful song in the world! 
Don't *watch* the video if you wanna be sadder... loud volume + closed eyes.... almost brings me to tears every time...


----------



## BKZ (Oct 26, 2009)

Issac said:
			
		

> Minabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is also the saddest I've heard right now


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 26, 2009)

hit me baby one more time by Brittany Spears. its just sad.


----------



## playallday (Oct 26, 2009)

Part of his life, his dad committed suicide when he was really little (3 I think).


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 26, 2009)

Graciano Saga´s "Emmigrante vem devagar".

Basically it tells a story from a guy that works Germany, comes to Portugal and dies in a car crash in Spain. He came back because his father was dying in a Hospital. Along with him came his wife and son. When his father was told his son died, he also died from the shock of losing his son.


"Imigrante vem devagar por favor,
temos muito tempo para lá chegar
e depois, lá diz o velho ditado:
Mais vale um minuto na vida,
do que a vida num minuto."

Passou-se no mês de Agosto,
este drama tão cruel
de um imigrante infeliz
Foi tanta a pouca sorte,
na estrada encontrou a morte
quando vinha ao seu país
Do trabalho veio a casa,
preparou a sua mala
e partia da Alemanha
Mas seu destino afinal
acabou por ser fatal
numa estrada em Espanha
Dizem aqueles que viram
que ele ia tão apressado
a grande velocidade
Foi o sono que lhe deu
o controlo ele perdeu
desse carro de maldade

Foi o sono que lhe deu
o controlo ele perdeu
desse carro de maldade

Trazia na sua mente
ir ver o seu pai doente
que estava no hospital
Na ideia um só pensar
o seu paizinho beijar
ao chegar a Portugal
Mas tudo foi de repente
partiu de Benavente
o drama aconteceu
Ele vinha tão cansado
de tanto já ter rolado
e então adormeceu
Nada podendo fazer
num camião foi bater
e deu-se o choque frontal
Seu carro se esmagou
e desfeito ele ficou
num acidente mortal

Seu carro se esmagou
e desfeito ele ficou
num acidente mortal

Ele não vinha sozinho
trazia também consigo
sua mulher e filhinho
Sem dar conta de nada
e naquela madrugada
morrem os três no caminho
Quando a notícia chegou
no hospital alguém contou
o desastre que aconteceu
Seu pai que tanto sofria
nunca mais o filho via
fechou os olhos morreu
Imigrantes oiçam bem
não vale a pena correr
porque pode ser fatal
Venham todos devagar
há tempo para cá chegar
e abraçar Portugal

Venham todos devagar
há tempo para cá chegar
e abraçar Portugal


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 26, 2009)

some sad moldy oldies; "Copacabana" by barry manilow has a sad ending, and "Brandi You're a Fine Girl" by Looking Glass


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

camurso_ said:
			
		

> Graciano Saga´s "Emmigrante vem devagar".
> 
> Basically it tells a story from a guy that works Germany, comes to Portugal and dies in a car crash in Spain. He came back because his father was dying in a Hospital. Along with him came his wife and son. When his father was told his son died, he also died from the shock of losing his son.
> 
> ...



Whoa.....double death........


----------



## Issac (Oct 26, 2009)

except the number one song which I posted previously... Glasvegas - Flowers and Football tops is really really sad as well. not the melody or song, but the lyrics!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 26, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Saddest for me is probably Mad World:



They showed my class this song at my school to "combat" bullying... Pretty sad song.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 27, 2009)

So far? I'd have to say Broken by Lifehouse.

Then there's Pieces - Sum 41.
Then Best of Me - Sum 41.
Apologize - One Republic

There's more, but... yea.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 27, 2009)

Mchief298 said:
			
		

> So far? I'd have to say Broken by Lifehouse.
> 
> Then there's Pieces - Sum 41.
> Then Best of Me - Sum 41.
> ...



...Are you defecating me? It's the sappiest song I've heard in a while. If there's anything sad about melodramatic and baseless relationships breaking up and a sackless girly man having his period over it then I guess I truly am heartless.

Break out the tissues and pull out the ice cream, you'll need it for this one...


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2009)

Rock-A-Bye-Baby, it's very tragic, someone needs to teach the baby's parents that it's NOT safe to place your child's cradle on a treetop!


----------



## camurso_ (Oct 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> camurso_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. He dies, his father die, his wife dies, his son dies. Not so sure if his dog dies... The song isn´t that explicit...


----------



## VashTS (Oct 29, 2009)

marilyn manson - coma black
if you listen to the story of the album, it basically depicts the end of a something someone tried their whole life to achieve and it is when everyone turns on him after adoring him.
or the speed of pain by marilyn manson - just about outracing pain 

nine inch nails - the perfect drug
the ending gets me everytime, the "take me...with you" 
and "without you....without you everything falls apart, without you...its not as much fun to pick up the pieces"

also, Oomph! - Wenn Du Mich Lasst
about not wanting to believe that someone is dead, just sleeping.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 30, 2009)

This song made me cry. It's about people who die, and are killed by someone who is just looking for somebody to love. Well... just listen for yourself:


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 30, 2009)

Just sad...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 30, 2009)

EMOS!!!! I believe there was one song that made feel *ahem* sad at one point.

Tupac - Happier Days
Unknown artist - Always need each other
Bone Thugs N Harmony - Crossroad
Some Second Ending from Chobits.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You know not all sad music comes from lyrics, try some instrumentals.


----------



## Jaems (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes... very sad instrumentals.
I know one. It was playing as my father died. It is the most depressing music I have ever heard.


----------

